
Many books aren’t fact-checked, and we’re realizing they’re full of errors - sersi
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/6/4/18650969/married-women-miserable-fake-paul-dolan-happiness
======
sersi
Thought this article was interesting in the context of the replication crisis
and issues with peer reviewed journals.

Books from experts tend to carry a lot of authority but fact checking is not
something that most publishers do.

